
Putin's East German identity card found in Stasi archives - bookofjoe
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2018/dec/11/valdimir-putin-east-german-identity-card-found-in-stasi-archives-report
======
bookofjoe
[https://www.bild.de/bild-plus/politik/inland/politik-
inland/...](https://www.bild.de/bild-plus/politik/inland/politik-inland/als-
kgb-spion-in-dresden-putins-geheimer-stasi-ausweis-
entdeckt-58947862,view=conversionToLogin.bild.html)

